# I got a idea



## Luz Noceda (Jul 26, 2021)

Hey i have a idea but i'm no admin nor mod or global mod so..

my idea is every first weekend of the month: double xp weekend so you can rack up to the charts and make yourself more likely to see Both as the work you do and as a motivation to maybe start making stuff (Homebrew, tools for example)


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes
So people think I've been on this site for a long time
YOU'LL NEVER FIND MY SECRET TOWARDS GETTINF XP


----------



## WG481 (Jul 26, 2021)

Animewaifu7 said:


> Hey i have a idea but i'm no admin nor mod or global mod so..
> 
> my idea is every first weekend of the month: double xp weekend so you can rack up to the charts and make yourself more likely to see Both as the work you do and as a motivation to maybe start making stuff (Homebrew, tools for example)


You would be tempting fate. People like Chary or Scott_pilgrim could post one thing and practically level up from that one post.


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 27, 2021)

WG481 said:


> You would be tempting fate. People like Chary or Scott_pilgrim could post one thing and practically level up from that one post.


Not Everything ofc Just Likes and Threads


----------



## WG481 (Jul 27, 2021)

Animewaifu7 said:


> Not Everything ofc Just Likes and Threads


They get the most likes


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 27, 2021)

Who ever moved this thread Thank you! <3


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 27, 2021)

I'd probably go with "no thanks". I see no benefit from adding double XP in as an occasional bonus. The only results I can see coming from it are either nobody cares and people carry on exactly as normal thus making it useless, or people will try and abuse the system and spam shitposts to attempt to farm XP. It's certainly not going to "inspire" or motivate people to make homebrew, since that was never it's intention in the first place. 

Besides, no one will ever topple Cheater Chary anyways, so there's no point in trying ;O;


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 27, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'd probably go with "no thanks". I see no benefit from adding double XP in as an occasional bonus. The only results I can see coming from it are either nobody cares and people carry on exactly as normal thus making it useless, or people will try and abuse the system and spam shitposts to attempt to farm XP. It's certainly not going to "inspire" or motivate people to make homebrew, since that was never it's intention in the first place.
> 
> Besides, no one will ever topple Cheater Chary anyways, so there's no point in trying ;O;


we'll see
I'll topple Chary


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 29, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I'd probably go with "no thanks". I see no benefit from adding double XP in as an occasional bonus. The only results I can see coming from it are either nobody cares and people carry on exactly as normal thus making it useless, or people will try and abuse the system and spam shitposts to attempt to farm XP. It's certainly not going to "inspire" or motivate people to make homebrew, since that was never it's intention in the first place.
> 
> Besides, no one will ever topple Cheater Chary anyways, so there's no point in trying ;O;


Fair point


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 29, 2021)

YES. Of course soy boys will say no to double XP, but if you ask me, it's a great idea!! Just like Black Ops 2!!!


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 29, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> we'll see
> I'll topple Chary


I got ya back if you gonna do so

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlazeMasterBM said:


> YES. Of course soy boys will say no to double XP, but if you ask me, it's a great idea!! Just like Black Ops 2!!!View attachment 271558


DOUBLE POINTS!!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2021)

The last thing I need is more experience


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The last thing I need is more experience


In what???  <3


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2021)

Animewaifu7 said:


> In what???  <3


XP? Isn’t that short for experience?


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> XP? Isn’t that short for experience?


yeah he's asking experience in what


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> XP? Isn’t that short for experience?


Oh shit..., Yes thats True nvm... (I litterly forgot that XP stands for eXPerience cuz me and my friends always say XP)


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 29, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> yeah he's asking experience in what


Oh, human interactions, I’ve experienced enough of that


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 29, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> yeah he's asking experience in what


Fair point

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> Oh, human interactions, I’ve experienced enough of that


Goddamnit Keep family friendly for god sake   <3


----------



## Nikokaro (Jul 29, 2021)

You've only just arrived and already you want to dictate the law?!? And why do you want to rush things? You'll get XP when you gain experience, simple as that, right? And then think about gaining experience in real life, that's what really counts!


----------



## Valkie (Jul 29, 2021)

I'm not sure, on the one hand I see wanting to motivate people to level up, but on the other hand I think the standard xp helps identify who's most active in the community :/


----------



## Luz Noceda (Jul 26, 2021)

Hey i have a idea but i'm no admin nor mod or global mod so..

my idea is every first weekend of the month: double xp weekend so you can rack up to the charts and make yourself more likely to see Both as the work you do and as a motivation to maybe start making stuff (Homebrew, tools for example)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 29, 2021)

It's a forum. The XP already has no real value, short of being a glorified popularity identifier. So, adding a "Double XP" event really won't add much. It might help fill the void in someone's downtime.. but then again they may just start posting belligerent nonsense in the hopes that their friends (or cultists *ahem*) will give them a boost.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 29, 2021)

experience doesn't matter to me all that much, because I'd help either way.  however, it's nice to get likes/experience, because then you feel appreciated or that you did something good.  I don't know about your idea though.  I'd have to think about it, whether I liked it or not.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jul 29, 2021)

godreborn said:


> experience doesn't matter to me all that much, because I'd help either way.  however, it's nice to get likes/experience, because then you feel appreciated or that you did something good.  I don't know about your idea though.  I'd have to think about it, whether I liked it or not.


@godreborn ,i fully share your post,i'm here to learn from the most experts and help with my experience as an ex-modder of android smartphones.
I can't stand who is in this forum just only to get the likes and mon to help others or entire community.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 29, 2021)

yeah, I see it as just acknowledgement that your post was helpful.  I do like that aspect about it, but my help isn't contingent on that.


----------



## Nikokaro (Jul 29, 2021)

NeoGranzon said:


> I can't stand who is in this forum just only to get the likes and not to help others or entire community





 
Words heavy as boulders. I completely agree with you, compatriot. Yet those are the most numerous, unfortunately. I know some who just burp or fart, and they get flooded with likes...unbelievable but true.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 29, 2021)

oh, the irony of getting a like while talking about likes.


----------



## NeoGranzon (Jul 29, 2021)

godreborn said:


> yeah, I see it as just acknowledgement that your post was helpful.  I do like that aspect about it, but my help isn't contingent on that.


@godreborn ,exactly I think the same way and don't think only of the likes you can receive from the various posts you make.


----------



## qqq1 (Aug 9, 2021)

I don't see any reason for the xp in the first place. Look at post count if you want to see who's active.


----------

